
VC/Investor Match Algorithm by Prior Investments? (match.com for Investment) - robmcgrorty
Seems with all the discussion these days on how to get in front of a VC, how to find the right investors, and the due diligence startup founders are encouraged to do, why isn&#x27;t there a relational database that finds top investor&#x2F;firm matches for a given situation?<p>Or is there? Am I just not finding it?<p>I&#x27;d like to see something where a founder can put in a few quick facts like:
Funding Stage
Ask Amount
Revenue (or not)
Industry
Location
top 5-10 funded companies that could be drawn as a comparison.<p>With that info, a fairly simplistic matching engine could scour industry and comparable company data to find prior investors, cut out those that don&#x27;t invest at a given size or stage, and return contact info as well as bios for the partners or individuals who were responsible for a given highly similar investment, ranked by either similarity or number of highly similar investments by said individual. 
(It&#x27;s a little like dating, is it not?)<p>v.2 could auto-search for linkedin, facebook, twitter, or other social connections, mention school or prior employer affiliations, or if there is another known best method for getting in touch with someone.
======
walterbell
[https://www.cbinsights.com/](https://www.cbinsights.com/) is in this space.

Also useful: analysis of potential conflict between investment & VC
portfolios.

Edit: comparison: [http://www.quora.com/How-do-CB-Insights-PrivCo-DataFox-
Owler...](http://www.quora.com/How-do-CB-Insights-PrivCo-DataFox-Owler-Tracxn-
and-Mattermark-compare-for-private-company-research?share=1)

~~~
minimaxir
Having a database of venture information is a first step, and the easy part.

Performing the necessary statistics is the hard part.

